# Hydraulic Chatter



## Border

When I raise the front loader on my JD 4100 it goes slow and shakes and chatters going up.Down smooth and fast. Same for my 3 pt hitch. I was thinking it was just because it was cold ( I had a post below about it) but not sure now.

I checked the transmission fluid this afternoon and it was real low. I added almost a gallon. It seemed to run a little better with less chatter but still not smooth and fast like it did in the past few weeks. I only got to run it for maybe 20 minutes after I put the fluid in. It was about 45 degrees F outside so not really cold.

Does anyone here have any ideas on what could be going on with it ? I keep the tractor in a garage and never noticed any fluid leaking. I looked everwhere underneath it today and saw no signs of anything leaking. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Thomas

Have you change the hyd. filter lately?
Would there be control for speed adjustment/lock?
Guess nothing in the way to hamper rising/lowing?
Does the cable or linkage move freely between lever to control?


----------



## ErnieS

Could be air? Try cycling all controls ( up/down, curl and dump) to their limit and holding there a few seconds. Careful! All the way down on the loader should lift the front wheels.


----------



## Border

Thanks Thomas and ErnieS. No, I havent changed the filter.I have only had the tractor for 2 months. I've put 25 hrs on it and it has ran perfect till this week. I was wondering about air too ErnieS. I did put the bucket to the ground today to ccheck downpressure. It hesitated for a few seconds but then did lift the front wheels. Seemed like the steering was a little hard when slow turning in Low too thats another reason I was thinking fluid or lack of.


----------



## ErnieS

Hmmm 2 months old... I wonder if the loader was dealer installed and they didn't top off the fluid after they hooked it up?
25 hours with no no visible leaks on the garage floor makes me think the fluid was low at delivery. It shouldn't need a filter so soon. I'd continue cycling all cylinders, holding at limit for a while. Do it 4 or 5 times. Hopefully, it will clear up.


----------



## ErnieS

Border said:


> Thanks Thomas and ErnieS. No, I havent changed the filter.I have only had the tractor for 2 months. I've put 25 hrs on it and it has ran perfect till this week. I was wondering about air too ErnieS. I did put the bucket to the ground today to ccheck downpressure. It hesitated for a few seconds but then did lift the front wheels. Seemed like the steering was a little hard when slow turning in Low too thats another reason I was thinking fluid or lack of.


My steering started pulsing a bit at low engine speed a while back. I turned the wheels to lock in each direction a few times and it cleared up


----------



## Border

My JD 4100 is a 2000 . I bought it used with 900 hrs on it.Looked like new . I am going to try cycling everything to max and holding for a few seonds in the morning. I never ccheked the trans fluid when I got it because everything was running fine.I know I should have but didnt . I did change the motor oil and filter though. So I guess I dont know, trans fluid may have been low when I got it but it everything worked perfect for the 25 hrs of use I put on it. I know I will be very anxious to try it in the morning.


----------



## ErnieS

Let us know how you make out


----------



## Border

Went to the JD dealer this morning after no luck with my tractor.Darndest thing, when i first started it up, the bucket and 3 pth both liofted but slowly with chatter.Did it 2 more times then they woulkdnt lift at all. Turned it off and tried it again 15 minutes later.Both lifted again ,one time, and then wouldnt lift at all. Described this to the service tech at JD, he and a salesman sitting at the desk behind, at the same time said "your screen is clogged" . I am changing out the fluid in the morning and cleaning the screen.No sure thing but they seemed pretty confident that is the problem. I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Border

Changed transmission fluid and cleaned the screen as the dealer instructed. Screen was clogged. Washed it out real good. That was the problem! Everything works great again. 
Thanks for the responses here, I appreciated them


----------

